# ADAC GT Masters: Nurburgring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Christian Abt defended the ADAC GT Masters championship lead with Team ABT Sportsline’s Audi R8 LMS, although Abt and team mate Jan Seyffarth retired due to a puncture in the first of the two races supporting the 1000 kilometer race at the Nürburgring. With the heaviest car in the entire starter field Abt and Seyffarth clinched a notable second place in the second race on Sunday. With their third place the day before, Frank Kechele and Kuba Giermaziak (ARGO Racing) presented the Audi R8 LMS with yet another podium result.
* Full Story *


----------

